# Yengo NP Flora and Fauna



## Nephrurus (Oct 1, 2006)

hey all, 

I've just been out in Yengo NP for a week. Heres a few pics i took. I was volunteering with a NPWS Fauna Survey, so we had appropriate permits and traps (hence the bat pics). Here are a few pics of what was caught and what I saw. I'll leave them unlabelled, for the moment, let others try for the ID. Some ID's are dead simple, some will be educated guesses. 










This ones easy!


























and now some bats!








http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b173/Nephrurus/DSCN1543.jpg{/IMG]
[IMG]http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b173/Nephrurus/DSCN1555.jpg









And so you know i was there and didn't take these pics from a camera i stole ... Yeah... the hairs getting a bit long... i know...





More pics of my Central Coast trip to come!

All the best
-H


----------



## hornet (Oct 1, 2006)

i love the telopea and drosera, nice bats to


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 1, 2006)

Yea the bats r cool.


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 1, 2006)

THis photo didn't come good in the original post!

-H


----------



## spongebob (Oct 1, 2006)

Great Photos.
What was that skink in the 5th one down. It's colouration and patterning reminds me of another heath dweller -the European sand lizard! 
B


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 1, 2006)

G'day Bob,

Well, noone else has had a shot, it's a red throated skink, Bassiana/Acritioscicus platynota... I think i got the spelling right. 

Any news on those roach colonies?    

-h


----------



## DanN (Oct 1, 2006)

hey there, how do you get to go along/find out when when such trips occur?

Cheers


----------



## spongebob (Oct 2, 2006)

Are you sure the one in the sixth shot is the same as the fifth? 
Bob


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 2, 2006)

Clearly I've made a mistake! 
I may as well do all the Id's now then.

_Litoria wilcoxi_
_Underwoodisaurus milli_
Waratah _Telopea speciosima_
THe next two are Whites skinks _Egernia whitii_
Red throated skink _Bassiana platynota/ Acritoscincus platynota_
Eastern Bearded Dragon _Pogona barbata_
Sundew species _Drosera sp._

Microbats!
Gould's Long Eared Bat _Nyctophilus gouldii_ (first two pictures)
Lesser Long Eared bat _Nyctophilus geoffroyi_
And the two bottom photos are Little Forest Bat _Vespadelus vulturnus_

The last bat pic i posted (not in mian post) is a Gould's Long Eared Bat. 

all the best,
-H


----------



## Hickson (Oct 4, 2006)

Some great photos there!

Where is Yengo?



Hix


----------



## pugsly (Oct 4, 2006)

Love that Milli Shot nice!

There all good actually, must have been awesome!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## rexs1 (Oct 4, 2006)

wel done mate,
i am sure you had a ball,

any tips on photographing bats?

i have had no luck


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 7, 2006)

Ahh... I missed these posts. 

so I'll respond now. 
Hix:
We were in the southern area of Yengo, which was close to St Albans and Wisemans Ferry. 

Rex, 

These bats were caught in Harp traps, so checked in the morning. I wouldn't advise using a flash, as they have sensitive eyes and should be avoided. In the morging they are pretty cold and lethargic... it's the best time then. Get a decent macro lense as well. Other than that, bats are fairly straightforward to photograph. Getting focus on all the intricate ear and nose leaves is also difficult. This is my first go, so i'll try and improve my shots next time. I want to try a tripod so i can take some longer exposure shots at night, thereby not needing the flash, which always washes out the colour.
-H


----------



## basketcase (Mar 3, 2007)

*herping*

,


----------

